# Busch Gardens Tampa Bay Picture Thread...



## Nellas Elensar

Post your pictures from Busch Gardens Tampa Bay here.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007 - This little flamingo was nibbling on my parents and me while we were there...their "nibbles" were quite hard and by the time we got to Orlando a couple days later, the spots where it nibbled on me were very colorful and very bruised.  Not infected though, thank goodness.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

earthfaries said:


> We spent Thanksgiving at Busch Gardens and here is one of my favorite pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Cute!!!!  Jungala wasn't open when I was there last, in 2007, so I am totally jealous of your picture.  I would love to see the new area, but it'll be awhile.  

Here's my picture, from May 2007 - Bongo, including a baby:


----------



## donaldduck352

*I love BG Tampa.Here is some of my pics:*


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Here is our trip report from earlier this year with lots of pics...
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2123329


----------



## Nellas Elensar

^^^  Great trip report and great pictures!!!  

From May 2007, taken from the train:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

stace208 said:


>



Beautiful!!!  When we were there in May 2007, we saw her/him, but it was from a distance, by the flamingo pond area:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## donaldduck352

Natasha&Matt said:


> That looks awesome!! what is it called?



*Thats the Cheetah Chase rollercoaster.*


----------



## dtum

Natasha&Matt said:


> That looks awesome!! what is it called?



So great to see some pix.  First trip in May and can't wait.  First time coming to FL and not going to DW, but thought we'd try something different this year (plus they had a great deal running back in December and couldn't pass it up)


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Stephanator

Montu


----------



## dtum

Stephanator said:


> Montu


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007, from the train:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## dolphindan1

Natasha&Matt said:


> That looks awesome!! what is it called?


 
I believe its Cheetah Chase....

edited....sorry all 3 pages didnt load the first time for some reason...I see it was already answered


----------



## davids68girl

AshleyW: Thanks for your pics!! You've got some wonderful ones in there and it looks like you had a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007 - Does anyone know what kind of bird this is?


----------



## ben1993




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## supameanie

henryk67
hi ya just wondered what camera and lense you used for this...super sharp clear shot....cheers janine


----------



## henryk67

supameanie said:


> henryk67
> hi ya just wondered what camera and lense you used for this...super sharp clear shot....cheers janine



Hi, it was the sony alpha 200 with the sony 75-300mm lens.
Very pleased it turned out good as it was my wife that took it (her first shot with the camera) to prove we were on the front row of Sheikra.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## yaytezIOA

From today. The baby Cheetah is now on display with his puppy at Jambo Junction. More pictures.


----------



## kimmyann

Here are some pics from our trip last June (2010), can't wait to back this year.


----------



## meecheee03




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## 21hearts

September 4th, 2011


----------



## 21hearts

September 13th 2011


----------



## Victoria3




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:

Anyone know her name?  The keeper who was feeding her told us her name, but I can't seem to recall it.  I know it began with a "K" and had 3 syllables in it.  TIA.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Hi, we moved to Clearwater, Florida this year and have been hearing some good things about Busch Gardens.  A major reason we loved DW so very much is because we could stay on property since I am night blind.

Can anyone tell me of a good place to stay extremely near by BG where it would be easy for me to get there and back without getting lost in the dark?

Thanks, Slightly Goofy


----------



## Nellas Elensar

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Hi, we moved to Clearwater, Florida this year and have been hearing some good things about Busch Gardens.  A major reason we loved DW so very much is because we could stay on property since I am night blind.
> 
> Can anyone tell me of a good place to stay extremely near by BG where it would be easy for me to get there and back without getting lost in the dark?
> 
> Thanks, Slightly Goofy



There's a Wingate hotel directly behind Busch Gardens (McKinley & Fowler Ave.).  Very nice hotel.  What's good about it is that it has a shuttle that will drive you to and from Busch Gardens for free.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From 10/13/11 - This Egyptian Goose (front) hissed at me, not once but several times:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 13, 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011 - one of the three white peacocks that were perched on a railing by the lake:


----------



## Liz

I haven't been through every page of this thread (yet) but can someone recommend a safe, clean, not terribly expensive hotel close to Busch Gardens?  We are going one night in December.  Thank you!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Liz said:


> I haven't been through every page of this thread (yet) but can someone recommend a safe, clean, not terribly expensive hotel close to Busch Gardens?  We are going one night in December.  Thank you!



Wingate Inn by Wyndham at 3751 E. Fowler Avenue.  It's behind Busch Gardens and provides a decent, yet distant view of the roller coasters.  Here is what such a view looks like:






The amenities are sufficient.  Pool, hot tub, free breakfast.  Rooms are a little larger than your typical hotel room and the beds are comfortable.  Not too expensive.  It's in a safe area.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Mayra said:


>



From one of my favorite shows.  How were you able to shoot pics in the theater?  It seemed like they were watching each group like hawks the day I saw it (May 2007).

Here's mine, from May 2007, near the former Clydesdale Hamlet:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Mayra said:


> that was from april 2010. i didn't use the flash maybe that's why they didn't mind



That would explain it.    Great pic.  Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Kasi & Mtani playing...October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Shot taken on October 19th, 2013


----------



## Eaglefan9727




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Eaglefan9727 said:


>



Was it meal time???

Here's mine, from October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

While waiting for the train to arrive at the Congo station, I decided to take some pics of Kumba in motion.  It took a lot of patience and a quick finger, but this is one of the better shots I got.  From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Trying to revive this thread.  It's a great photo thread...I would hate to let it die.

From October 2011, a zonked out baby aardvark:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011, Cheetah Hunt passing overhead:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

This kitty didn't look too happy.  From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Last one...from May 2007:


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Your pics are fantastic


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Thank you, tinkerdorabelle.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Happy 4th of July, everyone!  Since I can't find a pic featuring the flag, I decided to post a pic of an animal that represents our great country. This is a juvenile bald eagle (her name escapes me, but I know it begins with a K).  From October 2011:


----------



## Rabid Nick

Nellas Elensar said:


> Awwwww!!!  How did you manage to get this pic?



He or she (sorry, just getting to know these guys), was laying right by the glass in the tiger trails. They're so beautiful!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2007:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

These penguins were very interested in the park maps.  Kids were using them as a tool to allow the penguins to chase them around the habitat.  Very amusing to watch.  From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

All from September 2016:

"Tendai" with Trainer Justin:






Meet Baby Janelle (pronounced Yanelle) the Sloth:






"Spike" the bull Asian Elephant was playing with water:


----------



## mjhtvchick

Nellas Elensar said:


> Try it now.  I've fixed the links to the pictures that were "broken".  Are they coming through now?



Yes, all fixed!


----------



## macraven

And waiting for more wonderful pics ...


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Both from September 2016.

Meet Emmett...he's a screech owl.






The above pic may give you the assumption that screech owls are big birds, but look at this:






Looks are deceiving, huh?  These owls have a neat nickname...they are sometimes called "ghost owls" because their call actually sounds like.a cartoonish ghost, like those in the Scooby Doo cartoons.  I've heard it around my house...it's a downward trill, usually one tone throughout.  Very other worldly.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Another one from September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Last one from September 2016:


----------



## macraven

_This sticky has now been updated and pictures with broken links have been removed.

Much easier to read thru the sticky now._


----------



## djc9699

Planning another trip to Busch Gardens. Last time we were there was 2008. Just wanted to say I love your pictures. We adored the animal viewing at BG when we were there. We spent 3 1/2 days just at that park. Looking forward to bringing my granddaughter this summer.


----------



## macraven

djc9699 said:


> Planning another trip to Busch Gardens. Last time we were there was 2008. Just wanted to say I love your pictures. We adored the animal viewing at BG when we were there. We spent 3 1/2 days just at that park. Looking forward to bringing my granddaughter this summer.



_Wishing you a fantastic vacation with your granddaughter!_


----------



## macraven

_Always looking to have our readers share pictures for Busch Gardens_


----------



## Nellas Elensar

First, a question... Are all my previous photos still visible?  They were posted while Google Photos was still working.  They look fine on my end, but I want an outside opinion.

Now, from September 2016:


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Nellas Elensar said:


> First, a question... Are all my previous photos still visible?  They were posted while Google Photos was still working.  They look fine on my end, but I want an outside opinion.
> 
> Now, from September 2016:



Yes they are visible to me, and all your photos here are outstanding!


----------



## macraven

I see your beautiful pictures !


----------



## Nellas Elensar

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Yes they are visible to me, and all your photos here are outstanding!





macraven said:


> I see your beautiful pictures !



Thank you!  I'll post more later.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Okay!!!  I am back.  I have no idea which photos I have posted before I migrated to Flickr,so I am going to restart my sharing.

From September 2016:


----------



## macraven

_Great pic 

Glad you are backqnd sharing pictures here

You have been missed!_


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Thank you...it's good to be back.

from September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016 (This wildebeest was just inches from the train):


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------

